

10 Timeframes - blazingice
http://contentsmagazine.com/articles/10-timeframes/

======
smoyer
We should in fact value our customer's heartbeats ... but what about our own?

I think the tendency to get things accomplished is stronger in those of us
that view our lives as short.

